# Trade from II and Pts stay



## Culli (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone used a II trade in DVC then used their pts to stay longer than a week?  Also have you used 2 trades to stay for 2 weeks?  I'm assuming same resort and  unit size.  Will MS "link" your reservations together so you don't have to change rooms?  or do they only do this for point stays?

Thanks in advance for your comments

Joe


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 24, 2008)

We just used four trades and had a total of four weeks for a family event back in September.  Rick and I had consecutive weeks at Boardwalk, one bedroom, the kids had a two bedroom, and our son-in-law's relatives had a week that first week.  Four weeks, all with that generic resort you own, too, which shall go nameless!


----------



## Culli (Oct 24, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We just used four trades and had a total of four weeks for a family event back in September.  Rick and I had consecutive weeks at Boardwalk, one bedroom, the kids had a two bedroom, and our son-in-law's relatives had a week that first week.  Four weeks, all with that generic resort you own, too, which shall go nameless!



I'm a little jealous, I love the boardwalk.......which we are going in Jan from that generic resort (which I picked up a week 15 now too). 

But the question is did Disney's member services (MS) allow you to "link" the back to back reservations?  When you do a points reservation you can ask them to link the reservations so you don't have to move rooms.  I read some of your posts about your trip and from my understanding they did this for you at the front desk......not through member services before you arrived


----------



## cindi (Oct 24, 2008)

That is what we did. We had a week booked at the Boardwalk using II and then added on one extra day with our points, at the start of the trip. I asked about them linking them together when I called, but they told me to ask at the desk when I checked in.

When we got to Boardwalk I mentioned it, and it was no problem. I don't know if they had it marked ahead of time, but they kept us in the same room. Plus they just put the new room keys under our door, so we didn't even have to go back to the desk to pick them up. 

We did have to have seperate room keys for the points stay and the exchange.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 25, 2008)

Culli said:


> I'm a little jealous, I love the boardwalk.......which we are going in Jan from that generic resort (which I picked up a week 15 now too).
> 
> But the question is did Disney's member services (MS) allow you to "link" the back to back reservations?  When you do a points reservation you can ask them to link the reservations so you don't have to move rooms.  I read some of your posts about your trip and from my understanding they did this for you at the front desk......not through member services before you arrived



As mentioned above, when you checkin let the front desk know about your other reservation. If the two are for the same room type and view, you should be fine.


----------

